# What kinds of meat can i feed



## Joshaw

I cant find beefheart around here what are some more suggestions for meat they could eat? Chicken hearts? Chicken Livers? Chicken? Beef Liver? Which of these are the best to try and feed. Or if you have any other suggestions let me know


----------



## LaZy

chicken meat or cow meat P's tend to like meat heh

i fed my p's chicken and beef and many more they usally eat it!


----------



## JesseD

u can feed your piranha any type of unprocessed meats. by unprocessed i mean, no added preservatives.

chicken liver, beef heart, chicken, beef, shrimp, smelt, catfish...like i said, any type of unprocessed meat.

u may want to also try earthworms (high in protein), mealworms, and plankton. i found that by piranha loved plankton when they were little.

just cut the meat into bite size pieces and u should have no problems at all.

goodluck


----------



## Makoa84

If you do feed them Chicken or Beef make sure you cut the fat off!!!


----------



## Joshaw

Thanks guys. I've had people tell me alot of mixed things so i just wanted to make sure and ask again. Should i first freeze the meat to kill any bacteria? JesseD, where did you get plankton from?


----------



## perrogoma

it was interesting, the lfs had frozen turkey heart for sale. it was pretty high in protein but i bought krill instead.


----------



## RhomZilla

Joshaw said:


> Should i first freeze the meat to kill any bacteria?


 Only way you'll kill bacteria is to boil it.. and thats not advisable. Boiling it would also kill off their nutrients. Just rinse off the meat and serve


----------



## perrogoma

RhomZilla said:


> Joshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should i first freeze the meat to kill any bacteria?
> 
> 
> 
> Only way you'll kill bacteria is to boil it.. and thats not advisable. Boiling it would also kill off their nutrients. Just rinse off the meat and serve
Click to expand...

 i thought there was a danger zone where bacteria grew, like frozen things dont have bacteria and boiling things dont, only the middle. also where do you get the idea that you boil off nutrients, when we cook our food do we cook off nutrients?


----------



## akio525

perrogoma said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should i first freeze the meat to kill any bacteria?
> 
> 
> 
> Only way you'll kill bacteria is to boil it.. and thats not advisable. Boiling it would also kill off their nutrients. Just rinse off the meat and serve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought there was a danger zone where bacteria grew, like frozen things dont have bacteria and boiling things dont, only the middle. also where do you get the idea that you boil off nutrients, when we cook our food do we cook off nutrients?
Click to expand...

 anytime meat is cooked nutrients are lost but it wont take away all the nutrients.


----------



## Noe

Just feed them any type of beef or chicken just dont cook it or boil it. Just rinse it and serve, And stay away from beef liver and chicken liver. The liver will make your water cloudy. You could also feed them shrimps.


----------



## roller03hockey10

i have question on feeding them "dead" meat. my fish are still very shy of me, i have had them for a little over a week and i am still learning everything i can on my blackies. well its makes obvious sense not to leave alot of meat in the tank that is not being eaten, so i get beef heart, how much do i put in and how long do i leave it in? also i dropped some meal worms in the other day, well after about an hour there were still in there, later on they were gone, will the pirhannas smell them or see the body and pick it up and eat it? thanks


----------

